# Pre CES Announcements



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 20, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/pre-ces-announcements/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/pre-ces-announcements/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/pre-ces-announcements/"></a></div>
<strong>Anything before CES?

</strong>There could be a few products announced before CES.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot

</strong>Iâ€™m told there will be a PowerShot announcement, however nothing specific has been mentioned.</p>
<p><strong>Lenses

</strong>Weâ€™ve been told the 24-70 II and 35 f/1.4 II will finally be announced. The 24-70 II announcement has existed pretty much as long as this site has. I really want it announced so I can stop reading emails about it. I offer no opinion on theÃ‚ likelihoodÃ‚ of such an announcement.</p>
<p>Possible evidence of a EF 24-70 f/2.8L II can be seen <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/ef-35-f1-4l-ii-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-on-january-3-2012-cr2/">here</a>, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/er/">here</a>Ã‚ & <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-patent-published/">here</a>.</p>
<p>The EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x could also be officially announced. However, that may not happen until the new 500 & 600 start to ship.</p>
<p><strong>Cameras?

</strong>The only camera that is possible would be a Rebel, though Iâ€™ve received zero information one being announced in early January.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon?

</strong>Nikon is <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2011/12/19/nikon-d4-and-a-new-lens-announcement-on-january-6th-2012.aspx/">rumoured to be announcing</a> the D4 & new 85 f/1.8 on Ã‚ January 6, 2012.</p>
<p>Will Canon let Nikon have all the thunder at CES/PMA?</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont think Canon was planing on announcing new camera at ces however they need to have a backup plan. If Nikon pulls the trigger on the d800 AND d4, Canon might be forced to issue a press release of some sort. I mean they cant leave all the thunder to nikon for ces?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 20, 2011)

Edit on the post, I removed D800 and replaced with 85 f/1.8. Bad edit on my part. Sorry about that.


----------



## h75119847 (Dec 20, 2011)

precedent rumors said that the new 24 70 won' perform very good in terms of flare... today i bought the 24 70 and i'm totally satisfied with it. it's a killer lens.
plus, now it costs a lot less than a couple months ago.


----------



## LuCoOc (Dec 20, 2011)

24-70 II being announced would be like neutrinos moving faster than light.
oh... wait a minute


----------



## pedro (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure, but I read something of a rumored Feb announcement by Nikon also, but don't remember where. Is there another upcoming event? If not, I'd guess we get a late summer (D800) and early fall (next 5D upgrade) announcement. With first public presentation during Photokina. Anyway, enjoy the season... 8)
Cheers, Pedro


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2011)

JR said:


> I dont think Canon was planing on announcing new camera at ces however they need to have a backup plan. If Nikon pulls the trigger on the d800 AND d4, Canon might be forced to issue a press release of some sort. I mean they cant leave all the thunder to nikon for ces?



Canon has already announced the 1Dx, its Nikon who is playing catchup. The D800 in the rumor was a typo. Nikon is in trouble with the D700, they have not been able to sell D700's in Japan since November due to battery safety laws and have no camera to replace it.


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 20, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think Canon was planing on announcing new camera at ces however they need to have a backup plan. If Nikon pulls the trigger on the d800 AND d4, Canon might be forced to issue a press release of some sort. I mean they cant leave all the thunder to nikon for ces?
> ...



Indeed.

About the D800; After years of R&D, when Nikon finally announces the D4, they would want it to get the full attention for a whole while, just like Canon did with the 1Dx. So I think there will be at least a few months time between the D4 and the D800. Sometime next summer or around Photokina sounds perfect for both the D800 and the 5DIII. Hopefully no more natural (or any other) disasters in the meantime...

About the D700 battery problem in Japan; Maybe a temporary solution would be bundling the body with the battery grip which accepts D3-type battery and sell for a bargain price?? This way they could also get rid off all the old D3 batteries (assuming D4 will have a new type) and 'win' some time with the release of D800.


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 20, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> The EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x could also be officially announced.



One can dream


----------



## JR (Dec 20, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think Canon was planing on announcing new camera at ces however they need to have a backup plan. If Nikon pulls the trigger on the d800 AND d4, Canon might be forced to issue a press release of some sort. I mean they cant leave all the thunder to nikon for ces?
> ...



Good point sir!


----------



## Harv (Dec 21, 2011)

What got my interest when they first announced it was in development is the *EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x*.

For me, that would be a killer lens, and handle a lot of the subjects that I most often shoot.

However, given the features and specs of that lens, I would speculate that it will weigh in at around 7 lbs. or more and carry a price tag of between $8,000 and $9,000. I'm guessing that price range based on what Nikon prices their 200-400 at and add in the feature of the built in 1.4xTC. That along with what we see of the pricing on the new Super Telephotos introduced by Canon.

Unfortunately, if I'm correct with my speculations, it would be a deal breaker for me as much as I'd like to own one, and I would have to stick with my 300/2.8L IS and 1.4xTC along with my 70-200/2.8L IS II.

Why oh why was I not born rich instead of good looking. :'(


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 21, 2011)

Harv said:


> Why oh why was I not born rich instead of good looking. :'(


We might as well give up that dream and stick with our teleconverted 300mm / 400mm lenses  Saves some heartburn that way...


----------



## Gcon (Dec 22, 2011)

It's amazing that no one has mentioned the great "Rounded Aperture Blade" theory in all of this.

From what I can gather, pretty much all if not all L series lenses from the Canon 24-105mm f/4L launched 2005 have rounded aperture blades for smoother bokeh.

The mark II versions of the 85mm f/1.2L and the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS have rounded aperture blades - their mark I versions didn't. The Mark I were pre-2005 and the Mark II's are post-2005.

For portrait work you want the rounded blades. The 35mm f/1.4L (released 1998) and the 24-70mm f/2.8L (released 2002) don't, and they really stand out in their list of fast L lenses that don't. The other one being the 135mm f/2L, but I'd say that would get the rounded-aperture blade update sometime later.

So they will both pick up rounded aperture blades, and will have less CA from improved sub-wavelength coatings.

You can easily check what lenses have what kind of aperture blades on http://www.the-digital-picture.com - which is where I did all my research for this.

I am uncertain if the 35mm f/1.4L II will pick up weather sealing. The 85mm f/1.2L II isn't a sealed design. I don't think they see the 35mm as an outdoor lens, like the 24mm f/1.4L II or the 24-70mm f/2.8L.

If they get rounded blades and reduced CA, then that's a worthy upgrade, although I'd love the 35mm to pick up weather sealing as well, although not confident in that.

Cheers,
Gcon.


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2011)

Gcon said:


> It's amazing that no one has mentioned the great "Rounded Aperture Blade" theory in all of this.
> 
> From what I can gather, pretty much all if not all L series lenses from the Canon 24-105mm f/4L launched 2005 have rounded aperture blades for smoother bokeh.



Not sure about all the technical aspect here, but you might be on to something Gcon. I have noticed that color rendition of the L lenses made before 2005 are not the same of the newer lenses (and if color rendition is not the right terminology here, all I know is something is different when I look at the pictures). 

I did try the 135L and the 35L and as much as they are AMAZING lens today, I found there was something missing or different in terms of color rendition but could not explain it. This is why I decided to return my 35mm L for example and wait for the mk II version hoping it will get better color rendition. I got the 24 mkII instead which is a newer version for my wide inside shots (I know not the same focal lenght but works for me)...


----------

